# Update to: Has anyone used this "smoke" Machine



## warrnest (Apr 22, 2016)

Seems that Reeves requires everyone register to read the article I linked to.

Found a different way to link to it.

Here is the article link:

https://1drv.ms/b/s!AoBpmvLhcQhb7Aqk6qqu4KsMMR1S


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Never heard of it......not interested either, traditional smoke testing works the same


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Why are you so against calling the manufacturer for assistance. Yeah, there going to try and sell but you can get the gist of it and make a educated decision.


----------



## warrnest (Apr 22, 2016)

You sure are making a lot of assumptions about what I have or haven't done about something you don't care about. Help me out here. 

What possible good does telling me you ain't heard about it and don't care about it do for answering my bosses questions? 

I'm not interested in what people don't know about this thing. The only thing that matters is what the experience people who have tried it is. 

And if you really knew anything about what I'm asking about you would know its not like smoke. There is nothing burning and it uses UV dye and orange smell. 

My boss wants to hear from someone who has used the thing to find out how well the smell and dye work. People other than who the factory sent us too.

We already know how to use smoke bombs in a shop-vac. But customers complain about how bad it stinks. The fact it doesn't work that way is what caught his attention.

Please don't bother to answer if you can't tell me anything useful.

Unless you truly enjoy ball busting people.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dude. None of us have used it. Move on. Thank you.


----------



## warrnest (Apr 22, 2016)

And you have spoken to the other 26,000 and some members to confirm that?

If you don't care about what I'm asking about, why say anything?

It's a lot less work to ignore than tell me to go away.

What is it about this thread that caught your attention anyway?

I know that I am going to get asked about this Monday afternoon, so I'm just doing what I am told.

And of course my boss is going to get a big laugh about all the ball busting.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Don't ya think somebody would have helped you by now? How long will you wait? 
No one is gonna be of any service to you. 

You have had these smoke threads up for a good time now, how many helped...zero. 

#nobodyisgonnahelpyouhere


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

And show the boss this...

Nobody uses whatever you're interested in , that has been made clear here. We're working plumbers, if anyone here used that smoke system there would already be info on it. So please stop paying someone to pester hard working people who come here to converse. There is no money changing hands here (besides the site owners)


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

warrnest said:


> We already know how to use smoke bombs in a shop-vac. But customers complain about how bad it stinks.
> 
> Unless you truly enjoy ball busting people.


Shop-vac!! How professional!   

Your boss should look into Real Smoke Machines first. 

Good grief,,,didn't know I was dealing with hacks,, what's the name of your plumbing Co?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ill give the little bugger credit ..he keeps getting kicked in the nuts and comes back for more....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

GREENPLUM said:


> Shop-vac!! How professional!
> 
> Your boss should look into Real Smoke Machines first.
> 
> Good grief,,,didn't know I was dealing with hacks,, what's the name of your plumbing Co?


yeah ummm ..it was another member here that uses a shop vac for a smoke machine..............:blink:no not me..


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> yeah ummm ..it was another member here that uses a shop vac for a smoke machine..............:blink:no not me..


Shhhhh!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Lol.......


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

We used a shopvac for a smoke machine on a 20,000,000 dollar job. Worked better than any other machine.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

All-Pro plumbing services out of Washington.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Well the cats outta the bag now!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> We used a shopvac for a smoke machine on a 20,000,000 dollar job. Worked better than any other machine.


What other machines did you use? 

Was it the one that smelled like citrus and dyed the leak?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

It smelled like asparagus and tasted like urine.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Coming in late on the conversation I risk foot in mouth syndrome, but I'll take a shot anyway.
has anyone used this product to test waste lines for leaks in a way acceptable to a AHJ?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't think this guy really does what he says. I think he works for the Reeve's Journal and is trying to get people to sign up. I ain't fallin for it buddy.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Tell your boss you suck at dealing with people on a forum and shouldn't be asked to do it again. I'm betting this isn't the only forum you posted on asking about this contraption. I'm betting the results from those other forums is either the same or absolutely silent. Imho, it's more fun busting balls.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Can't we all get along? Live and let live?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

We really need a new bunch of subject matter to occupy this sight. This guy and his smoke machine is getting old. One we never smoke test unless the leak is in a place that it cannot be found with conventional ways. Two most smoke machines that i have used have peppermint oil in the smoke which would work a lot better. Three dying the leak would not help since most of the time smoke test are only to locate the area of the problem not the exact leak. Most of the time the wall is finished and has been for a long time. Now let us move on to more interesting subjects.


----------



## warrnest (Apr 22, 2016)

Gotta admit one thing for sure.

You folks are creative lot. Good thing I showed up with my cup, pads and helmet on.

I figure by page three with no one telling me anything useful I'll just have to tell my boss that I haven't found anyone who can talk from experience about how the machine works.

So I'll bid you all adieu until the next time he gets it in his craw to send me on another of these expeditions. At least I have an intro done so you'll have to be new and original with your jabs.

Till then I hope you all stay plumb happy.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

warrnest said:


> Gotta admit one thing for sure.
> 
> You folks are creative lot. Good thing I showed up with my cup, pads and helmet on.
> 
> ...


well I think you learned a few things even if it wasnt about your smoke machine...


----------

